# GOP Presidential debate drinking game



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Suggestions for watching and drinking.

Anytime someone criticizes Romney - one shot

Anytime anyone says something really stupid - one shot

Anymore ideas?


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Suggestions for watching and drinking.
> 
> Anytime someone criticizes Romney - one shot
> 
> ...


Using that criteria I would be pass out on the floor in the first 15 minutes


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anytime Rick Santorum opens his mouth, rape a dog.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rocketslc said:


> Using that criteria I would be pass out on the floor in the first 15 minutes


+1


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Don't watch, and just drink instead.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

When someone says, "Freedoms" take a shot.
When someone says, "less goverment regulation" drink some Chinese milk (or whatever it really is)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!! 

When Rick Santorum opens his mouth rush to your computer and look him up on your favorite search engine.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

We'd all be in the ER if we all took a shot every time the moderator did that "eh eh eh" constantly about 5 seconds into every response.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Why is this thread polluting the Season Pass Alerts forum?


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am guessing it is because it's the OP's 4000+1 post, and after 4000 posts.. ya can post anywhere.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

i thought I originally put it in TV talk. I either messed up (I apologize) or a moderator moved it (unlikely). It will gradually disappear.


----------

